# synchronisation carnet adresse iphone/mac



## tralupa (10 Juin 2010)

Lorsque je rajoute un contact dans mon iphone et que je fais une synchronisation par itunes le nouveau contact n'est pas rajouté à mon carnet d'adresse sur le mac. J'ai pourtant bien dans infos/synchroniser les contacts du carnet d'adresse/ tous les contacts de coché.
Une solution ?


----------

